# hedgehogs and lights



## Brandon240 (Jan 30, 2015)

hi there so me and my girlfriend just got our first hedgehog and hes doing all the normal baby stuff and is just fine with that but the only way to get him to come out of his ball is if the lights are off the most we can have on is the tv. is this normal? and is it fixable so we can have him out with the light on?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

This is completely normal. They are nocturnal and they will be the most active when the lights are off.  Hopefully in time he would be able to withstand a greater amount of light. I would just take it day by day and slowly add a little more lights. Hopefully then, he will realize it is okay and not as scary! Also, chances are he is balled up since you just got him! With time he will warm up and uncurl quickly.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If you want him out while the lights are on, can you put him in a snuggle sack or keep a piece of fleece over him? They feel much more protected if they have "shelter", since they are a prey animal. 

You have to make them feel safe and comfortable.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

From my personal experiences, 5 out of my 6 hedgehogs will start running around and beg for food once it is nighttime (usually starting around 7pm) regardless of whether or not the tv or the room lights are on. I use a 5-7 watt incandescent bulb in the room as i myself cannot tolerate too bright light lol


----------



## Soniclg (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm starting to make a new cage for my hedgie, I'm finding out now about the lighting and how they need 12 to 14 hours of light! I feel so bad because I didn't know this and he's been in the dark for a long time. He's almost 2! Should I start doing a light schedule? Will this probably upset him with the change? Or effect him badly?


----------

